# Dow Super TUFF-R or Owens Corning InsulPink??



## psubaron

Hi,

I am insulating the inside of my exterior walls. There is only just over 1 3/8 space between the masonry brick wall and the top of the furring strips.

Is the Super Tuff-R or InsulPink a better option? Do I need to add a vapor barrier and if so where do I add it? The super tuff-r says it has moisture resistant facers laminated to the foam core.

I need to be able to insulate behind the furring strips as well as between them. The insulpink product is pre cut to fit behind the strips but would have to be a little flexible so I could bend it behind the existing furring strips. 

It looks like the Super Tuff-R is the better product BUT it costs $27/sheet and the Insulpink is only $12/sheet.

Anyone with experience installing and/or usage of these products would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## strategery

I think that Tuff-R has a foil facing on it right? If that's the case, that's why it has a higher R value and thus the higher price. I believe that that also effectively makes it a vapor barrier.

The OC pink insulation board is just a closed cell foam sheathing. It's not a vapor barrier, but a vapor retarder that allows moisture to pass through slowly.

You have any moisture problems?


----------



## psubaron

No moisture problems currently but who knows what the future brings


----------



## leungw

psubaron said:


> I need to be able to insulate behind the furring strips as well as between them. The insulpink product is pre cut to fit behind the strips but would have to be a little flexible so I could bend it behind the existing furring strips.


Insulpink is a rigid foam and does not bend or compress much.
I think Owens Corning makes XPS in 0.5", 0.75", 1", 1.5" (insulpink), and 2" thinkness. I have seen a fanfold version that's 3/8". Maybe you can cut foam strips and put them behind the furring strips, but that's very labor-intensive.


----------



## psubaron

Hi...reporting back about my installation of Dow's Tuff-R rigid foam insulation. I used various thicknesses of the rigid foam to insulate on the inside of my exterior walls. My walls are made of masonry so I didn't have voids to use fiberglass or roxul. It's been a year now and the rigid foam and vapor barrier installed behind drywall have made a HUGE difference from before! Also it has provided some sound proofing from the outside compared to before. I highly recommend using it when you have limited space for insulation!


----------



## Gary in WA

Glad to hear that, thanks!

FYI- the Tuff-R has a higher R-value, not from any facing but because it is a different type board (PIC) polyiso, not XPS.
http://msdssearch.dow.com/Published...foam/pdfs/noreg/179-07932.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

Gary


----------



## psubaron

The pink board from Corning was cheap looking, no vapor wrap and lower r value but wasn't much cheaper so I went with Tuff R and glad I did.


----------



## Gary in WA

I would have left you this, had I known; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...cold-climates?searchterm=basement+steel+studs

Gary


----------

